
Predatory Songbirds: The Case of the Murderous Tits (2018) - mykowebhn
https://unm-bioblog.blogspot.com/2018/09/predatory-songbirds-case-of-murderous.html
======
Fezzik
As I was reading the article I couldn't help but hear the hauntingly beautiful
song 'Shrike' by Hozier, that is thematically based around the same-named
birds in the article.

"Dragging along // Following your form // Hung like the pelt of some prey you
had worn // Remember me love when I'm reborn // As the shrike to your sharp //
And glorious thorn"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgsLoYuns6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgsLoYuns6Y)

------
warvair
What a great title! Also, that Great Tit photo definitely reminds me of those
old "Big Game Hunter" portraits.

------
pvaldes
I remain sceptic about killer great tits, at winter they would crave for any
fat source available, but using carrion looks much more probable

The roadrunner video is impressive.

Totally different animals in any case. Roadrunners aren't passeriformes (not
songbirds).

------
TravHatesMe
> The great tit is a distinctive bird with a black head and neck -Wikipedia

If only I had known about this species of bird when I was a kid. Call me
immature but there is something ticklish about disguised vulgarity.

~~~
jfim
You might find Sarah Edmonds' shop funny then:
[https://www.etsy.com/shop/sarahedmondsmarket?section_id=2631...](https://www.etsy.com/shop/sarahedmondsmarket?section_id=26315567)

------
elitistphoenix
Death by Snu-Snu

